

Google Satellite Reaches Orbit - dangoldin
http://gizmodo.com/5046406/google-military+controlled-satellite-reaches-orbit-we-dont-feel-lucky

======
zandorg
This is pretty cool!

Meanwhile they've sponsored a private moon landing.

I wonder if it's better to design a satellite than to make orbital trips
cheaper (aka Jeff Bezos and Elon Musk of SpaceX).

